# Cleaning the M&P9



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So trying to pull out the frame tool the switch out the grips and also to start cleaning in.
This is a brand new handgun. Anyone else having trouble turning 1/4 turn on the frame tool to remove it? Feels like I'm gonna break it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I answered your question in your other thread.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Once you get a 1/4 turn... take your magazine and use the floor plate "toe" to pry the grip tool down and out of the handle.

Works for me.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I admit I havent cleaned eitheer of mine in a lo g time, but itis 1/2 turn on the takedown tool to remo e it, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope ¼ turn, and yes it's a bear.


----------



## BingoFuel (Jun 20, 2014)

Correct. It should end up in the 6 o'clock position.
B



Sgt45 said:


> Nope ¼ turn, and yes it's a bear.


----------



## BingoFuel (Jun 20, 2014)

Correct. It should end up in the 6 o'clock position. And yes, at least on my Shield it's a bear. But it's still fairly new.
B



Sgt45 said:


> Nope ¼ turn, and yes it's a bear.


----------



## nascar_red (Jan 13, 2014)

I have had my 40FS for a year and it is still somewhat difficult to get it removed. On the wife's fairly new 9shield I have been using the patch tool from my cleaning kit, to get it free.


----------

